# poppler port error



## nedry (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi during compile of port: graphics/poppler (21.12.0_1)
I get the following error message:

```
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for poppler-21.12.0.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for poppler-21.12.0_1
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/boost/container/small_vector.hpp - found
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_11 - found
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libnspr4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnspr4.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: liblcms2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libtiff.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libtiff.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libnss3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnss3.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libfontconfig.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libcurl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcurl.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libopenjp2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libopenjp2.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libcairo.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so)
===>   poppler-21.12.0_1 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so)
===>  Configuring for poppler-21.12.0_1
===>  Performing in-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/graphics/poppler/work/poppler-21.12.0
-- The C compiler identification is Clang 10.0.1
-- The CXX compiler identification is Clang 10.0.1
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc - skipped
-- Detecting C compile features
-- Detecting C compile features - done
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ - skipped
-- Detecting CXX compile features
-- Detecting CXX compile features - done
-- Found PkgConfig: /usr/local/bin/pkgconf (found version "1.8.0")
-- Looking for pthread.h
-- Looking for pthread.h - found
-- Found Threads: TRUE
-- Checking _FILE_OFFSET_BITS for large files
-- Checking _FILE_OFFSET_BITS for large files - not needed
CMake Warning at CMakeLists.txt:102 (message):
 

   No test data found in $testdatadir.
   You will not be able to run 'make test' successfully.

 

   The test data is not included in the source packages
   and is also not part of the main git repository. Instead,
   you can checkout the test data from its own git
   repository with:

 

     git clone git://git.freedesktop.org/git/poppler/test

 

   You should checkout the test data as a sibling of your
   poppler source folder or specify the location of your
   checkout with -DTESTDATADIR=/path/to/checkoutdir/test.
 


-- Found Freetype: /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so (found version "2.11.1")
-- Checking for module 'fontconfig'
--   Found fontconfig, version 2.13.94
-- Found Fontconfig: /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so
-- Found JPEG: /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so (found version "80")
-- Found ZLIB: /usr/lib/libz.so (found version "1.2.11")
-- Found PNG: /usr/local/lib/libpng.so (found version "1.6.37+apng")
-- Found TIFF: /usr/local/lib/libtiff.so (found version "4.3.0")
-- Checking for module 'nss>=3.19'
--   Found nss, version 3.76
-- Found NSS3: nss3;smime3;ssl3;nssutil3;plds4;plc4;nspr4;dl
-- Package Qt6Core or Qt6Gui or Qt6Widgets or Qt6Test not found
-- Checking for module 'cairo>=1.10.0'
--   Found cairo, version 1.17.4
-- Found Cairo: /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so (Required is at least version "1.10.0")
-- Found Boost: /usr/local/include (found suitable version "1.72.0", minimum required is "1.58.0")
-- Performing Test ICONV_SECOND_ARGUMENT_IS_CONST
-- Performing Test ICONV_SECOND_ARGUMENT_IS_CONST - Failed
-- Could NOT find openjpeg2.
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:272 (message):
  Install libopenjpeg2 before trying to build poppler.  You can also decide
  to use the internal unmaintained JPX decoder or none at all.

  Possible options are: -DENABLE_LIBOPENJPEG=openjpeg2,
  -DENABLE_LIBOPENJPEG=none, -DENABLE_LIBOPENJPEG=unmaintained,


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/usr/ports/graphics/poppler/work/poppler-21.12.0/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/usr/ports/graphics/poppler/work/poppler-21.12.0/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/poppler
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/poppler

===>>> make build failed for graphics/poppler
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for poppler-21.12.0 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Should I build without graphics/openjpeg ?
thanks
nedry


----------

